# Suche Jemand aus Hamburg/Umgebung..



## JohnZ (17. Januar 2006)

moin! ich hab bock mitm biken anzufangen. weiß nur noch nich so 100% was ich machen will oder was hier (Hamburg und Umgebung) so möglich is. sollte irgendwie in die richtung durch die gegend (bzw. hänge runter) fahren, springen, freestyle elemente. so ganz ungefähr. an sich sowas wie slopestyle beim snowboarden.. wie gesagt, ich kann das eben noch nich so beurteilen, da ichs ja noch nie gemacht hab  
und deswegen such ich leute aus hamburg oder umgebung die bock hätten mit mir mal loszuziehen, mir da nen bischen zu zeigen bzw. zu erzählen was man so machen kann und mir eventuell beim bike kaufen/anfangen helfen. fänd ich sehr cool.. ihr wisst ja vielleicht auch, wie blind man da als anfänger erstmal dasteht.. also, wär cool wenn ihr euch meldet! vielen dank und bis denn, JohnZ

achja, und bitte keine kommentare wie "mit 20 is man zu alt um anzufangen" oder "du brauchst zuerst nen bike für mindestens 3000 euro" thx


----------



## Knuut (18. Januar 2006)

Moinsen, welche Umgebung um Hamburg meinst Du, Wo wohnst Du denn ??
Grüße von der Elbe
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnZ (18. Januar 2006)

moin Lutz! mit umgebung meinte ich hamburg und alles was drumherum liegt, harburg, pinneberg etc. was eben so in erreichbarer nähe ist..
ich selbst wohne in der nähe der sbahn veddel, von da 5 min zum hauptbahnhof. also recht zentral.
grüße (also ebenfalls von der Elbe  ), JohnZ


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (18. Januar 2006)

Moin!!!

Schauste doch mal http://www.hamburg-freerider.ag.vu!!!!

oder http://www.niendirt.de..

am 12.2. gibt es auch eine Streetsession in Hamburg.. mit einigen leuten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=197398

Gruss
Phil


----------



## JohnZ (18. Januar 2006)

hi Phil! danke schonmal für die links! was meinst du dazu, dass man sich vielleicht mal trifft, dass ich mal nen paar infos bekomm und so.. zum Beispiel wenn ihr mal was macht da bei niendirt oder wo ihr sonst so fahrt.. oder was meinst du?


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (19. Januar 2006)

@JohnZ: klar kp!!! ich denke die beste möglichkeit infos und eindrücke über einige der verschiedenen bereiche des MTB-Sports zu bekommen wirst du am 12.2. haben.. da sind einige dabei die was drauf haben!! wir (hamburg-freerider) treffen uns sonst sonntags immer auf dem müllberg. haben uns da ne kleine bergabstrecke gebastelt... das kommt dem freeriden oder gar downhill, zu mindest hier in hamburg, so nah wie es nur geht...  

man sieht sich!!
Phil


----------



## JohnZ (19. Januar 2006)

wie läuftn so ne street session wie am 12.2. so ab? kann man sich da überhaupt trauen ohne bike vorbeizukommen  ?
welchen müllberg meinst du denn?
JohnZ


----------



## Christian_74 (19. Januar 2006)

Der im Nordersted. Musst hier mal in der Suchfunktion eingeben. Es gibt links zu tolle Bilder.


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (19. Januar 2006)

Nein NICHT!!!! der Mülli in Norserstedt (mitte)!!! sondern der in Poppenbüttel!!!  

hier noch mal der link zu unserer seite: http://www.hamburg-freerider.ag.vu


----------



## Christian_74 (19. Januar 2006)

Ups, wusste nicht, dass es so viele Müllberge in HH gibt.


----------



## JohnZ (20. Januar 2006)

ok, also in Poppenbüttel.. wie kommt man denn da hin? der link is wohl der: http://www.hamburg-freeriderS.ag.vu . also mit "s" oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simmons1984 (20. Januar 2006)

moinsen johnZ  in HH volcksdorf bibt es ne echt geile BMX bahn wenn du bock hast könn wir da mal zudsammen hin schreib mir einfach ne persöhnliche nachricht gruß johannes


----------



## JohnZ (21. Januar 2006)

moin Johannes! hätte ich auf jeden fall bock drauf. ich meld mich die tage nochmal bei dir.. muss gleich ma weg. bis später dann, JohnZ


----------



## DirtMTB (23. Januar 2006)

Abend...zur BMX Bahn werde ich auch mal kommen. Stehe allerdings noch am Anfang, bin noch nicht wirklich gut muß erstmal noch nen paar tricks lernen. Nen Bike zusammen basteln kann ich ja schon ;-)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mit mir zu üben??? Manual, Bunny Hop etc...

Gruß DirtMTB


----------



## JohnZ (26. Januar 2006)

will ich auf jeden fall auch üben die sachen. muss aber erstmal zusehen, dass ich nen bike bekomm


----------



## Michel.M. (27. Januar 2006)

Kommst am besten zum Müllberg in Poppenbütel.
3m Northshore drop steht zur verfügung. Immer gut zu gucken.
meistens jetzt im Winter bauen wir zwar aber.


----------



## seth gecko (29. Januar 2006)

jo moin,
n vorteil wär es natürlich wenn du n bike hättest..zur not könntest du dir ja auch n komplett bike holen, wär auf jedenfall ne alternative..
also wenn wir mit unseren bikes durch die stadt fahren treffen wir auch schon ziemlich viele leute die auch biken also n versuch ist es wert!
haun se rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnZ (31. Januar 2006)

moin michel! wann seid ihr denn immer so da am müllberg?

@seth: ja, ich denk auch ich werd mir zu anfang nen vernünftiges komplettbike holen. ma schaun..


----------



## Hyp3r (31. Januar 2006)

JohnZ hast du msn ? wenn ja schick mir doch mal deine addy per pn dann können wir ja ma guggen mit fahren/ bike kaufen und sowas wir (also ich und ein paar kollegen von mir) fahren eigentlich täglich irgendwo in unserer wunderschönen stadt umher...

bis dann HyP3R


----------



## seth gecko (31. Januar 2006)

hype falls du das noch nicht geplant hast ich gehöre zufällig zu den leuten die mit dir die stadt unsicher machen!!
mfg seth


----------



## Michel.M. (31. Januar 2006)

wir sind sicherlich Sammstag ab 11 Uhr da.
Ja die anfahrt ääää die schreib ich hier nicht rein. ich hau dich mal in mein icq rein


----------

